# high compress 12-1 motor?????



## Guest (Mar 17, 2003)

does any one know what kind of car the high compress sr20de motor came from. i had one before but blew it i need another one but cant find one. thanx


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

um the SR20VE engine has an 11:1 compression ratio.... not sure about 12:1 though...


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2003)

does it have a red valve cover


----------



## Mndgy (Sep 8, 2002)

yea the sr20ve is 11:1....but the only "normal" sr20de with slightly higher comp is from the primera 10:1 instead of the regular 9.5:1




:banana:


----------



## nz_aj (Nov 19, 2003)

if you overbore the SR20 1 mm, 87mm non-turbo Z32 300ZX pistons will give you an 11:1 compression ratio
http://www.sportcompactcarweb.com/tech/0311scc_roadracer/


----------

